# Managing multiple installations of www applications



## john5788 (Jan 24, 2017)

It's been a while since I've been using FreeBSD (since 4.x) and I am trying to make a return to 11 to check things out. Gentoo has been my primary OS for both server and desktop for the time being.

One thing that Gentoo has is this webapp-config tool that helps manage installations of web applications installed through portage. In a nutshell, things like Wordpress or Roundcube are installed/maintained at /usr/share/webapps/ and are installed/upgraded by webapp-config into virtual hosts under Apache/nginx/etc. This keeps portage away from the files being used by the virtual hosts and are only upgraded during maintenance times. More details here: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Webapp-config

I am wondering if the proper way to manage this in FreeBSD is similar, just without an official tool. Install ports to /usr/local/www/ and then manually copy them into my virtual host folders after the fact? Or is there a similar tool that I do not know about yet?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jan 24, 2017)

You need to read the Handbook under Documentation at the top of this page. Installation methods are all there. See portmaster, pkg and the new synth which you may need to search this forum for.


----------



## Kernan Mzelikahle (Jan 24, 2017)

Hello John5788

Yes, `webapp-config` is just but a python script and indeed it can be installed on FreeBSD. Follow steps below:
1. Install python: `#pkg install python27`
2. Download `webapp-config` into a destination directory of your choice eg `~/webapp-config`
3. Install to a target directory eg `/home/httpd/htdocs/<package-name>/` by running the `setup.py` script provided in the downloaded files
4. Sort out your execution right using `chmod`
5. You are good to go.


----------

